# Big Logger



## Toddppm (Aug 6, 2008)

Maybe a Paul Bunyan? This was at a shop somewhere in Western NY south of Le Roy? Anybody recognize it? 
Took this last summer driving back from our family reunion, just remembered when I saw it scroll across my screensaver!


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 6, 2008)

He's cool. We have one in our town upstate. I must get a pic of him.


----------



## motoroilmccall (Aug 6, 2008)

He's out by the barn store, not sure what town it is exactly, but I've been into that shop before, fairly good sized Jonsered dealer.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Aug 8, 2008)

Heres one from where I was from for a while. 066 in tow, between 5 and 6m tall I think

http://www.flickr.com/photos/essjay/12581717/in/set-662278/


----------



## PB (Aug 19, 2008)

*Here's the real Bunyan.*


----------

